# Jahrgang der XT Teile der 2004er Modelle



## CES7 (17. Juni 2004)

Auf den Webpages der Firma Rocky Mountain
erkenne ich in den Abbildungen der Fahrräder keine 2004er XT Elemente
sondern durchweg 2003er Komponenten.

http://www.rocky-mountain.com/bikes/2004/element/element_70.aspx

Handelt es sich hierbei um eine Schludrigkeit der Marketingabteilung
oder werden die 2004er Modelle mit 2003er XT Komponenten
ausgeliefert?


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo XC4Lover,

die Abbildungen für die Kataloge werden meist weit vor Beginn der Verfügbarkeit einzelner Komponenten erstellt, damit Sie rechtzeitig für alle Medien zur Verfügung stehen. 

An dem von Dir genannten Link erkennst Du aber, das die Bikes bereits mit 2004 XT Dual Control ausgestattet wurden. Teilweise ist man bei diesen Medien-Aufnahmen auf die Verfügbarkeit, bzw. Lieferfähigkeit der Zulieferer angewiesen.

Rocky Mountain liefert sämtliche 2004 Modelle selbstverständlich mit 2004 Komponenten aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

